
DIGITAL LICENSE PLATES ARE HERE, BUT DO WE NEED THEM? - onemoresoop
https://hackaday.com/2019/02/01/digital-license-plates-are-here-but-do-we-need-them/#comments
======
downrightmike
This is not a valid reason to fork out a crazy amount of money: "Rplate will
ensure you never again find yourself stuck on the side of the road with an
unfashionable license plate." Who cares.

------
pbhjpbhj
One of the points of license plates is immutability; plates that are simple to
alter make plates useless.

------
justtopost
Makes me sad my state doesnt allow 3rd party plates. I knkw Texas does.

------
bradknowles
DO WE REALLY NEED TO SHOUT IN ALL CAPS?!?

